# Any Blacksmiths on here?



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are a couple of things I have made...


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah  well done. I love watching the blacksmiths I've seen work. Taking a chunk of barstock and turning it into something beautiful. Fire and muscle with a large dash of artistic talent


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

That knife is nice!!!

I can't really tell is it damascus or hammered barstock?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice!

Paul is a smithy


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Those are both very nice.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Your work is awesome!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Gee I only make horseshoes anymore.

When I was learning smithing I made a letter opener and some forge tools but haven't done any decorative items since. Farrier work takes any of my forge time.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

sewtlm said:


> Gee I only make horseshoes anymore.
> 
> When I was learning smithing I made a letter opener and some forge tools but haven't done any decorative items since. Farrier work takes any of my forge time.


I have never done the farrier work myself...just Bladesmithing and general Blacksmithing..


----------



## capt295 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice work kiamichi kid, Im also a blacksmith. Doing alot of the same things you do, I do alot of the grapevine textured wine racks, pot racks, dragon head bbq forks and such. Can you post a pic of your shop.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

capt295 said:


> Nice work kiamichi kid, Im also a blacksmith. Doing alot of the same things you do, I do alot of the grapevine textured wine racks, pot racks, dragon head bbq forks and such. Can you post a pic of your shop.


I don't have a shop....just a small forge and anvil...in the back yard...no tooling to speak of yet....I'd like to see your work.....I do lots of stuff with dragons as a theme....a few other animal heads as well..some pot racks..hat racks..coat racks..curtain rods yada yada yada...Mostly I do knives..swords (replicas of artifacts) tools etc


----------



## capt295 (Dec 2, 2008)

when i will take some pics of some of the things i make and if i can figure out how to post them i will.


----------

